
Discord Confirms Layoffs - tomashertus
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2019-10-03-discord-confirms-layoffs
======
Porthos9K
The sooner Discord dies, the better off gamers will be.

~~~
camper
Why do you say that? On the whole Discord has been a super useful tool for
gamers and the industry. Curious what your experience has been.

~~~
Porthos9K
Right, because reinventing IRC, pretending it's a revolutionary new product,
and collecting user data to sell is actually good for gamers? If I wanted to
monetize ignorance there are more honest ways to go about it.

